

Why Stack Overflow Is a Good Workplace for Women - sridca
https://blog.stackexchange.com/2015/08/why-stack-overflow-is-a-good-workplace-for-women/?cb=1

======
ColinWright
Multiple submission, few upvotes, no comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10092955](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10092955)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10088065](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10088065)

